# Wichtiges Urteil zu 0137-Lockanrufen



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

Nachdem ich gestern zwei Lockanrufe erhalten habe, begab ich mich heute zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle um Strafanzeige zu erstatten.  Dort wurde ich zunächst mit der Begründung zurückgewiesen, dass kein Straftatbestand erfüllt sei.  Diese Auskunft ist jedoch falsch.  Ich möchte daher an dieser Stelle auf das

Urteil des Landgerichts Hildesheim vom 10. Februar 2004, AZ:  26 KLs 16 Js 26785/02

hinweisen, das in der MMR 2005, S. 130-132 abgedruckt ist.  Aus diesem Urteil ergibt sich eindeutig, dass der Tatbestand des Betruges erfüllt ist.  Um gegen diese Art des Betrugs effektiv vorzugehen ist es erforderlich, dass jeder, der einen solchen Lockanruf erhält Strafanzeige erstattet.  Damit die Polizeibeamten die Anzeige auch tatsächlich aufnehmen, empfehle ich daher bei Schwierigkeiten auf das oben genannte Urteil zu verweisen und sich nicht abwimmeln zu lassen.  Nur so kann man die Lockanrufe auf Dauer in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtiges Urteil zu 0137-Lockanrufen*

....


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Wichtiges Urteil zu 0137-Lockanrufen*

da ich den sachverhalt inzwischen schon bei der polizei angezeigt habe, ist eine übermittlung durch die bundesnetzagentur in meinem fall ja nicht mehr erforderlich.  alle anderen betroffenen könnten jedoch einen satz wie etwa den folgenden ihrer mail anfügen:

"Da der eben geschilderte Sachverhalt den Tatbestand des (versuchten) Betruges (§ 263 StGB) erfüllt (Urteil des Landgerichts Hildesheim vom 10. Februar 2004, AZ: 26 KLs 16 Js 26785/02, abgedruckt in MMR 2005, S. 130-132) bitte ich Sie, diesen gemäß § 67 Abs. 3 TKG an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft zu übermitteln.  Bitte informieren Sie mich, an welche Staatsanwaltschaft Sie den Sachverhalt weitergeleitet haben."

bei erfolgten rückruf ist der betrug vollendet.  wenn nicht zurückgerufen wurde, liegt lediglich ein versuchter betrug vor.  also "versuchten" entweder streichen oder die klammern weglassen...


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Wichtiges Urteil zu 0137-Lockanrufen*

Ich würde aber schreiben "Tatbestand erfüllen könnte", da das damalige Urteil zu 0190-Anrufen erging und nicht bis zur allerletzten Einzelheit übertragbar sein könnte ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Wichtiges Urteil zu 0137-Lockanrufen*

Zwei Anwälte, drei Meinungen?
http://www.kanzlei.biz/cms/0137_-_Anrufe__Die_Rechtliche_Lage.120.0.html

Drei Staatsanwaltschaften, vier Meinungen? 



> Strafrechtlich dürften Lockanrufe einen (versuchten) Betrug darstellen. Schließlich wird bei den Betroffenen der Irrtum erweckt, dass tatsächlich jemand sie erreichen wollte - um sie dann um ihr Geld zu bringen. Zu disem Schluss kam beispielsweise die Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg, die im Jahr 2003 auf Betreiben von Dialerschutz.de ein Sammelverfahren gegen 0137-Abzocker führte (Az. 304 Js 103092/03). Auch das Landgericht Hildesheim entschied im Februar 2004, dass Lockanrufe mit 0190-Nummern gewerbsmäßigen Betrug darstellen (Urteil vom 15. Februar 2004, 26 KLs 16 Js 26785/02). Die juristische Diskussion zur strafrechtlichen Bewertung ist allerdings noch im Gange. Es gibt auch Rechtsmeinungen die besagen, dass die Betroffenen ja letztlich selbst die teure Nummer angerufen hätten, und somit eben kein Betrug vorliege. Davon ganz abgesehen stößt die Strafverfolgung von Lockanrufen noch auf ein weiteres Problem: Der Schaden im jeweiligen Einzelfall ist meist so gering, dass entweder die Betroffenen gar keine Anzeige erstatten, oder die jeweilige Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren wieder einstellt. Genau darauf setzen die Abzocker natürlich: Zwei Euro Schaden mögen für den Einzelnen nicht viel sein; wenn die Täter freilich gleich 100.000 Handybesitzer anrufen, kommen sie schnell auf mehrerer zehntausend Euro Umsatz.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------

